# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  رسالة عمر بن الخطاب   إلى أبى موسى الأشعري عندما ولاه قضاء ....

## hazem mohamed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رسالة عمر بن الخطاب 

إلى أبى موسى الأشعري عندما ولاه قضاء الكوفي

" من عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين ................. إلى عبد الله بن قيس "

أما بعد – فإن القضاء فريضة محكمة وسنة متبعة فأفهم إذا أدلى إليك وأنفذ إذا تبين لك فإنه لا ينفع تكلم بحق لإنقاذ له.

آس بين الناس في مجلسك وفى وجهك وقضائك حتى لا يطمع شريف في حيفك ولا ييأس ضعيف من عدلك . 
البينة على من أدعى واليمين على أنكر ، والصلح جائز بين المسلمين إلا صلحا أحل حراما أو حرم حلالا ولا يمنعك قضاء قضيته بالأمس فراجعت فيه نفسك وهديت فيه لرشدك أن تراجع فيه الحق فإن الحق قديم لا يبطله شيء.

والرجوع إلى الحق خير من التمادي في الباطل ومن ادعى حقا غائبا أو بينة فأضرب له أمداً ينتهي إليه ، فإن بينه أعطيته بحقه وإن أعجزه ذلك استحللت عليه القضية ، فإن ذلك أبلغ للعذر وأجلى للعمى.
الفهم .......... الفهم فيما أدلى إليك مما ورد عليك مما ليس في قرآن ولا سنة قم قايس الأمور عندئذ وأعرف الأمثال ثم أعمد فيما ترى إلى أقربها إلى الله وأشبهها بالحق ، المسلمون عدول بعضهم على بعض إلا مجربا عليه شهادة زورا ومجلودا في حد أو ظنيناً في ولاء أو قرابة ، فإن الله تولى من عباده السرائر وستر عليهم الحدود إلا بالبينات والإيمان.

وإياك والغضب والقلق والضجر والتأذي بالخصوم والتنكر عند الخصومات فإن القضاء في مواطن الحق مما يوجب الله به الأجر ويحسن به الذكر فمن خلصت نيته في الحق ولو على نفسه كفاه الله ما بينه وبين الناس ومن تزين بما ليس في نفسه شأنه الله فإن الله تعالى لا يقبل من العباد إلا ما كان خالصا فما ظنك بثواب عند الله في عاجل رزقه وخزائن رحمته.

" والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله "

----------

